
Nissan got a sweetheart deal. Under hard Brexit, everyone will want one - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/oct/28/nissan-deal-hard-brexit-britain-trade-europe
======
docdeek
The Guardian seems shocked, shocked to discover there are deals being done to
keep business in the UK.

~~~
gonvaled
Or suggesting that such deals, replicated across the economy, will end up
being costly for the UK.

------
arethuza
This seems to be open speculation: "No one knows, yet".

